# Skiff lighting



## MaGuyver (Nov 6, 2012)

Try this company.





__





LED Lights | Shop for Oznium LEDs


Wide range of the hottest LED lights, 12 volt, flexible strips, home lighting: High Quality Products ✓ Best Customer Service ✓ Fast Shipping ✓




www.oznium.com


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

Lumitec is what East Cape uses and a popular brand. I have only the spreader on my platform and 4 years old and still going strong. For under gunnel I think I just got some cheap strips on amazon.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm about to start a project similar on my Egret this weekend. I'll post pix.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

LED lights in the hatches.


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

What brand? Are they all wired to the same switch?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

The lights are a off brand Amazon special. Search for “Shangyuan Marine Boat Lights, Utility Led “. Figured since to boat stays on a trailer under a cover I could go mid grade on the lights. If they give me trouble I’ll upgrade in the future. Hard part is the wiring. I had a switch and main wire plus ground but it dreaded in the front hatch. Looks like there was some other light in there a while ago. So I ran fresh wire from the port rod locker all the way around the skiff in the hatches to wire up the lights.


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

This is what I used for my under gunnels. Scandvik Scan-Strip 4-Color LED Strip Light- Interior / Exterior
Each time you flick the switch it changes to one of 4 colors. Pretty cool and only need one switch.


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)




----------

